# Interchangeable model for Nissan Truck 93 pickup 2x2.



## bcdinh (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi,

Can someone please HELP? I have a 93 nissan pu truck and someone stole the truck but I got it back. I need to find what year of truck models that are interchangeable part for my 93 pu? What year range should I go to the junk yard and find parts I need for this 93 truck.

Thank you everyone in advance!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The D21 truck was made from late '86 through '97. A lot of parts interchange, but a lot of parts won't, depending on what engine and drivetrain you have, cab type, etc. Without knowing what parts you need, it's impossible for us to tell you what will and what will not interchange.


----------



## bcdinh (Jun 16, 2012)

thank you smj999smj! i am looking for a key holder where the ignition switch is at or maybe the whole steering column. some dude stole the truck and he broke the key so now i can start the truck without using a key. do you know if the 86 key/steering column is interchangeable? i'm not sure if it's wise to replace the whole column or just the part is damage.


----------



## bcdinh (Jun 16, 2012)

the truck is a 93 nissan standard pickup truck d21, 2 doors, 4 cylinders, standard cab. this is a very basic model truck.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

What you'll want is the ignition lock assy. It'll consist of the key tumbler, ignition switch, bracket that straps around the steering column and key. It is held on with two, breakaway bolts which have to be drilled out (they are pretty soft and not to bad to remove. New bolts from Nissan are cheap). They are interchangeable throughout the model run of the D21, but specific to transmission. The auto trans version had three plugs and the manual trans had two plugs. They are also available brand new on the aftermarket for about $100 online; Beck~Arnley and Standard Motor Products have them.


----------

